# allow KDE export



## ccc (Feb 22, 2009)

hi

howto configure freeBSD 7.0 to allow KDE export to others machines in LAN?
I'd like to open KDE on Windows machine for example using x-win32.


----------



## ccc (Mar 2, 2009)

/usr/local/share/config/Xaccess should be edited:
	
	



```
*		#any host can get a login window
```


----------

